# المواد اللي هتتاخد في دبلومة هندسه التاكل جامعه القاهرة



## ahmadsaid84 (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أولا انا مهندس كهرباء قوي وشغال حاليا في الحماية الكاثودية والتاكل في شركة بترول فكنت بستفسر 
انا عاوز اكمل في المجال ده وعاوز اعمل دبلومه في هندسه التاكل عشان تفيدني في موضوع الحماية الكاثودية. فهل ينفع مهندس زيي - كهرباء - يعمل الدبلومه دي؟ اقصد يعني هتفدني وهينفع اكمل فيها وهل لازم تبقي عندي خلفيه كميائيه او ميتالورجي عشان امشي كويس فيها ولا هتعب فيها.
ولوحد عنده فكره عن طبيعه المواد اللي هتدرس في الدبلومه دي ياريت يكتبها.
رقم الموبايل للمهتميين 0127942181
وشكرا واسف علي الاطالة


----------



## ahmadsaid84 (30 يوليو 2009)

ايه يا جماعة محدش هيفدني في الموضوع ده ولا ايه
لما الناس هنا مفدتنيش ........... امال مين اللي هيفدني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ali_alashery (15 يوليو 2010)

لو حد عنده فكرة عن الدبلومة دي 
ياريت يفيدنا ............

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد عبيد عمر (19 يوليو 2010)

أخي الحبيب
جامعة الأزهر كلية الهندسة قسم هندسة البترول و التعدين تقدم دبلومة في هندسة التاكل علي مدار سنتين
ان شاء الله سوف تستفيد منها جدا


----------

